# Accutron



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Look at the low profile of my backset Accutron!

If you look carefully at the picture, you will also notice that my two daughters appear in the background.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd like to think that two intelligent and sensible looking girls like that will appreciate older fellas
















Who's interested in the bloody watch


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Theres a watch in there ?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

pugster said:


> Theres a watch in there ?


There's a watch and a bloke in there?...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Marius, I nearly missed this post - to get the post with the most hits you need to add the words 'daughter content' in the title...
















Ford Ranger driver on RHS Im guessing? anyway...im lovin your work mate. 

Ohh, nice accutron btw, not that i could tell from the pic... I like your composition but....


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

After about ten minutes I finally spotted a watch in there


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Marius, I nearly missed this post - to get the post with the most hits you need to add the words 'daughter content' in the title...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall try to identify topics with this content better in future.

Yes, the Ranger driver is Charisse, the one wearing the glasses. She is in her final year of a BSc (Biology), and she is trying to look like a scientist now.







Who knows where it will all end?!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice though the lovely Charisse is Marius (nice name btw never heard that before) I think I'm in love with her sister


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> very nice though the lovely Charisse is Marius (nice name btw never heard that before) I think I'm in love with her sister


PG, thank you very much, Sir. The younger sister is Leilani. I do not know if I shall tell her how you feel about her though!









I have enough trouble keeping these Cowboys at bay!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lol!























Ahhh, the cowboys are the curse of having great looking daughters...









My hats off to Ranger driving Charisse shes worked out you need to be kept in little bits of tinfoil for 'the' accutron so is becomming a scientist - for you it means just one more year of paying the Uni fees and then you can hit the watch shops!

So it begs the question - what does Leilani do, im guessing not a scientist?

BTW - they both got great names - never heard either recently.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Marius......looking at the raw ingredients it always amazes me how beautiful our children can turn out!
















But then I expect it was 90% wife 10% marius....









You are obviously very proud.....good luck to you all matey

best regards David


----------

